# Kürschnerei Guide für Cataclysm



## Dazzer (12. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo Leute !!!


Ich habe vorhin einen sehr guten Kürschnereiguide gefunden !!


Habe damit schon über 10k Gold gemacht D


Guckt es euch mal an.. *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wJU4OEG5b8

MFG DAZZER


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

Falsches Forum


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2010)

nicht mehr


----------



## madmurdock (12. Dezember 2010)

Rofl, du hast echt 11 Mins lang gefilmt wie du Leder sammelst und stellst das online? 

Ma davon ab bist du 

1. Druide und hast Schwimmgestalt. ~90% haben das nicht.
2. haette es gereicht, wenn du einfach gesagt haettest, dass man im Unterwasserstartgebiet die nicht gekuerschnerten Mobs gut zum farmen verwenden kann.


----------

